# dumbbell concentration curls - who bothers with them?



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

*Dumbbell concentration curls - do you bother?*​
Yes 3855.07%No3144.93%


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

It would be interesting to find out.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

now and again. i prefer preacher dumbell curls. but then again im a bicep boy


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> now and again. i prefer preacher dumbell curls. but then again im a bicep boy


This

Except for the bicep boy bit :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Never as a main exercise, only ever as a random thing to throw in at the end for no apparent reason. :lol:

To be honest I only ever do two exercises for biceps at any one time - either EZ, DB, or bar curls (sometimes done as drag curls) and then either hammer curls or half-zottman curls (neutral arm position on the negative rather than full pronation) for the brachialis.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Always enjoy compound movement for the biceps at the end of a back workout


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

I do them at the moment, as i am finding that barbell/EZ curls are causing pain in my arms at the moment, so dumbell curls seem to be taking a lot of the stress/strain from the arm itself.

I do like standing dumbell curls anyway, and i am using dumbell concentration curls as a secondary isolation for biceps at the moment.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Would rather do chins


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Never as a main exercise, only ever as a random thing to throw in at the end for no apparent reason


Im the same!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sometimes, but I find close grip EZ bar concentration curls far better. The pump and squeeze is awesome


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

I've started doing them as of this week but only because straight bar curls are killing my left wrist.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Sometimes, but I find close grip EZ bar concentration curls far better. The pump and squeeze is awesome


Fully agree and only at the end of a session


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Dont do em at all .....bad for the elbow joints.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Did some standing ones yesterday, quite liekd them, offers a different range imo compared to seated preachers that seem to hit more the very lower part of the bicep, standing cincentration curls seem to hit more the middle and top of the bicep


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

Always finish off my back days with them, then a set of 21's to kill myself off.


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I perhaps do 3-4 sets of concentration curls once every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Have started doing these a lot more recently as trying to improve my bicep shape/peak


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

maybe it would be more relevant if those who say they do them give us their arm measurements too.... anyone with sub 18'' arms is just p!ssin in the wind doing this exercise.... imo


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Curls majorly fvck up my wrists (2 inches) probally always gonna be like that cant do anything about wrist size. Do heavy hammers though although they only really work the peak :/


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

coflex said:


> maybe it would be more relevant if those who say they do them give us their arm measurements too.... anyone with sub 18'' arms is just p!ssin in the wind doing this exercise.... imo


My gran has 18 inch arms.


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Most people do them last for an easy last exercise before splitting gym IMO, nothing wrong with them if done correctly...use them most for getting the blood in there before starting some heavier stuff. My gran likes em too cos she can sit her **** on a bench.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Ideal if you work-out at home as you can hold a pint in the other hand :beer:


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

atm i am throwing concentration curls in, feel it hits them hard.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Team1 said:


> My gran has 18 inch arms.


lol...you should get some tips off her :lol:


----------

